# Anyone Around Philly: Budweiser Clydesdales to Visit Later this Week



## waday (Dec 7, 2015)

West Conshohocken prepares for Budweiser Clydesdales visit and parade on Dec. 10

Budweiser Clydesdales in AMBLER - Saturday, December 12th - Gretz Beer Company

West Conshohocken on Dec 10
Ambler on Dec 12

Parking/traffic will probably be horrendous around these parts when they close streets, so get there early!


----------



## KenC (Dec 7, 2015)

waday said:


> West Conshohocken prepares for Budweiser Clydesdales visit and parade on Dec. 10
> 
> Budweiser Clydesdales in AMBLER - Saturday, December 12th - Gretz Beer Company
> 
> ...



I'm not too far from either, but I think I'll pass.  I like walking around with camera in Ambler, just in general, but that of course is a horse of a different color ...


----------



## waday (Dec 7, 2015)

KenC said:


> I'm not too far from either, but I think I'll pass.  I like walking around with camera in Ambler, just in general, but that of course is a horse of a different color ...


Yeah, it'd be really neat seeing the horses in person...

The wife and I loved walking around Ambler. She took that SEPTA station to the city, so every now and then I'd meet her there after work. We'd go to a restaurant and then grab a movie at Ambler Theater. We miss the area so much now that we moved.


----------

